# remote controls work for a virginmedia cable tv box?



## megancheung (Apr 16, 2012)

Do the one for all remote controls work for a virginmedia cable tv box?or do i have to send away for a special remote?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't have one myself but I don't see any reason why they shouldn't. Not sure how you program it now but if it has a list of models of things, look for a *Cisco CT-8685* for the 1TB box. The 500GB is a Samsung but not sure of the model number.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

How can you have a Virgin box and also be on Time Warner cable? Someone check the history of this crazy person and click "BAN" already.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You know, I never spotted that


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

cwaring said:


> You know, I never spotted that


Not like you to miss things Carl!


----------

